# iBook G4 charging problems



## ziomatrixacs (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have an iBook G4 1.2ghz PPC 12" and it was dropped on the plug while charging. It now charges erratically, if you plug the charger in, the computer detects there is something and says "calculating" 
When you hold the plug in with slight pressure at an angle, the computer will charge.

It charges best when I stand the computer up vertically and put something under the plug and wiggle it until the green battery lights come on. Doesnt seem to matter if the computer is on or off.

Its difficult to get it to charge while it is open. I have to have the plug in at the right angle and the right pressure. If not, the computer will either say "calculating" or it will take a charge for a few seconds, stop, then take the charge again and repeat.
If you manage to get the pressure and angle just right and hold it there with a light clamp, then it will either charge just fine no matter if it is asleep or playing a DVD -or- it will charge fine until you put it to sleep, when you go to wake it up, the computer will either stop charging, charge on and off for a while, or it will stop charging for a few minutes then spontaneously start charging again.

Since the computer was dropped, and I am using a brand new charger (not the one that fell while charging) I think the DC in board is damaged, maybe a  pin inside the hole where the plug goes into is bent or loose. But I also looked up logic board failures. Sometimes the computer charges erratically when the hard drive is spinning,and some times it charges just fine and even will let me play DVDs (more vibration, and its right next to the DC in board) causing me to think its a possible logic board problem.

I have not had any problems with logic board related things like question marks on start up and all of my USB, Fire wire, Ethernet Modem and headphone ports work fine.

So should I go to ifixit.com and buy the $50 DC-in board or go to special deals and get the $99 1.2ghz logic board? I can only afford the DC in board right now, and I think that is the most likely problem..but Im worried that it could be the logic board..

Could any one offer insight? I tried to be as specific and detailed as possible.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2008)

Based on the angle being a factor.. dc could be it (or with bad luck, indeed mlb) :-/
Did you also reset PRAM just in case?


----------



## ziomatrixacs (Mar 17, 2008)

I have heard of PRAM reset but I don't know where it is or what it does.
How does one reset the PRAM?

Since a logic board cost $380 (or $99 at ifixit deals) and the DC inboard goes for $50, and there is a 15% restocking fee... Id rather just buy the DC in board and hope it works. I think its the DC board because it was dropped on the right side with the charging jack plugged in, and thats where the problems started. But the fact that it stops charging (sometimes it will start charging again) when the hard drive spins up after waking it up seems weird, especially when I can play a DVD with out it stop charging.. The DVD port produces more vibration and is right next to the DC board yet it still charges while playing a DVD. I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 17, 2008)

ziomatrixacs said:


> I have heard of PRAM reset but I don't know where it is or what it does.
> How does one reset the PRAM?



Reset Your Pram


----------



## ziomatrixacs (Mar 17, 2008)

Pram? but how would reseting that change how the computer charges?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 18, 2008)

It can make the hardware that is not seen reappear or behave correctly again, be it a misbehaving optical drive, a battery that appears dead or not charging, USB devices that are not shown or recognized at all etc.


----------

